# Wing Theory: What does a wing indicate? How does your dominant wing manifest?



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

- What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest? 

- How does your wing that _isn't_ dominant manifest? 

- What do you believe a wing indicates? What does this wing theory mean to you?


Optional:

- How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Animal said:


> - What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest?
> 
> - How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest?
> 
> - What do you believe a wing indicates? What does this wing theory mean to you?


First off:








@Animal is Back FINALLY!!!

My dominant wing is a 4 and it manifests whenever I feel sorry for myself, am able and willing to be self-revealing and whenever I have this ongoing sense that nothing will ever satisfy me. My non-dominant or "submissive" (lol) wing manifests whenever trust issues from childhood are triggered and cause me to doubt myself and others.


*I will edit this post later to factor in my tritype.*


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I warn beforehand that I'm a newbie on this matter, so I recommend to take my replies with a huge grain of salt:

- What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest? 

For me having a nine wing it's a way of not messing up with people on a regular basis, as it allows to see problems on a more detached and relaxed way. Now, the negative side is that I tend to fall on an apathetic state, to the point that I've given up to do activities where I'm completely incompetent, as I consider them as a waste of time, plus my inner critic considers that I'm a failure on such respect, so there happens a reinforcement of my idea of not doing stuff.

- How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest?

My secondary type is most probably 7w8, so it's double id and assertive. It also seems to add a rather volatile side to my personality, as that fix counteracts my 1w9 core, creating a permanent tension between exerting force, being hedonistic and letting my anger loose, or to repress such impulses that could corrupt me. It also seems to make me more assertive than other type ones as well, plus as it's my integration point it could reinforce such characteristics if I end integrating to type 7.

Now I'm not completely sure if my other fix is 4w5, but to be honest I don't relate well to the heart triad, so it's clear that it has the last priority for me, but it couldn't be a farfetched type as I tend to be volatile when I'm under pressure, specially when I get annoyed at incompetent people, plus I admit that I don't like to be compared with others, so I fall to the being unique trap. I only imagine that it is a double withdrawn type, which could help me to see issues with another angle that I can miss while relying to my stronger types. I think that the envy of seeing people being better adapted to society, and the avarice of hoarding knowledge for reinforcing the competence of my core type, plus messing up with the superficial approach of type 7, could create a certain balance between my whole tritype, but the downside it's that I think that having both the integration and disintegration lines of my core could reinforce the negative aspects of my core, or leave me with a narrower perspective than if I could have types that aren't directly linked to type 1.

Now, the positive side is that I have a better grasp of my tritype, plus it seems to make sense when I think about my past actions and attitudes towards the world.

- What do you believe a wing indicates? What does this wing theory mean to you?

I think that a wing indicates the influence that exerts one of the types that are near your core type or your fixes, so it taints your core neuroses, but it also could allow to see other perspectives when you're healthy. As it seems that the types that are nearby share indeed some characteristics with your core/fixes, it also could reinforce your troubles with the common denominators of your gut, head or heart triad, or alter them when you have a wing that belongs to other triad.

From what I've understand, wing theory allows to notice differences on the compulsions that affect the different types, giving a distinct evolution when you integrate or disintegrate. For me is an interesting concept, as it can account for differences between people that share the same core types.

I hope that this post is useful somehow.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Animal said:


> - What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest?
> 
> - How does your wing that _isn't_ dominant manifest?
> 
> ...


My 8 wing manifests mostly when I don't engage fights when it's time to engage them, instead. It's some kind of gut implosion that makes me feel small, weak and a looser. It's also a need for expansion over the context in which I'm involved: I'm either invisible or big, no half ways. Not a beatiful feeling, which is in contrast with the commonly pacific condition of a 9.

Basically this kind of gut feeling is the substitute of the 1ish superego brainchat. That's why I think I mostly am w8 and not w1.

I have 1ish tendencies too. My 1 wing manifests when people say something wrong and a sort of alarm drills in my head and I feel a compulsive need to correct them. Every error in a text is a punch in my eye and so on... and it takes me a lot of time to post in a proper english (and I make mistakes anyway) 

Edit: forgot to mention an important thing. antiauthoritarianism


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Tritype: 2w3, 1w9, 5w6

My three wing is strong, so strong in fact I used to think I was a 3w2. My three wing power shows when I'm determined as I'm exercising and my optimism shines. I have a lot of confidence. But it does not outshine my desire to help. 

My nine wing shows when I detach myself from things emotionally. I guess it's part of my perfectionistic nature to view the world like this. It feels more rational. 

My six wing shows when I rely on others intellectually for what I don't have time or patience to learn. I can't be the all-knowing guy so I specialize and rely on other peoples brains when I need to.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

(Thought I'd just say that I think these are some great questions. Cool thread!) 

- What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest? 

As a 4w3 ENFP, the 3 is a source of a lot of stress and contributes to a lot of contradictions in me and conflicts. Being a core 4, I'm generally satisfied when I find meaning in my life and I create things and express myself...to be connected with myself, too. It's deeply personal and something that is generally more individual. But the 3, the 3 in me wants to be known. Not only do I want to be heard and acknowledged, I want to be heard loud and clear. It involves connecting with people, not only being successful but having it be a dominant part of the personality. And the contradictions that stem from that are...draining, to say the least. 

I see myself as so different from these people and I don't want to care about a lot of them sometimes, but at the same time I want to impress them—the 3 makes me do things that I don't necessarily believe in to be the stereotypical idea of "successful." It often doesn't add up quite right, because the 4 in me hates doing things that may be unrepresentative of how I truly am. Which explains my issues with extroversion vs introversion, and how I constantly flip between the two (as a result of the conflicts or even just them coexisting).

Still, I set high goals for myself, in every aspect, because of it. And I like the ambition. It can be good, and it makes me do things that I'd either not even attempt, or would not attempt with the same intensity.

- How does your wing that _isn't_ dominant manifest? 
So, the other wing, correct? Well, 5 still happens...just not nearly as much. Really unsure what to say about it, haha, because while I definitely think it's...pretty prevalent, I haven't really thought about it enough to put it in definite terms.

I guess the 5 in me is what makes me so curious about life, and directly connects with my desire to build up a lot of knowledge. It's there for me when I'm more inside my head, and I'm questioning things and trying to analytically piece stuff together and figure out how stuff works. I'd say it really only manifests in my creative work and sometimes academics.


- What do you believe a wing indicates? What does this wing theory mean to you?
Well, I think a wing can indicate where the core type is directed and give the main type a certain flavor, if you will. It shows contradictions, which is nice, because people are indeed full of contradictions. But I guess, as a whole, I think the wing theory can be a little pointless sometimes. For me, my 3 wing really does add a lot to the dominant presence of my core type, 4. It is an important distinction, but when I first learned about enneagram, it didn't really make sense to me. 

So...if you strongly identify with a type, the wing has to be one of the types that are next to that type, regardless of how much you relate to either one? It's like, yeah, it works for those who identify with both the core type _and_ the wing, but does it really even matter if someone's wing only applies to him/her in the barest of ways? So I find the theory to be really limited because of that. And sometimes I wonder if people actually identify with a different type just because of the potential wings. Doesn't that just defeat the point of enneagram? Dunno, that was always my impression. 

Optional:

- How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest?
7w6: 6 defines my 7 wing in that the massive amount of energy I have is more jittery and anxious and worried about how I'll be perceived. It makes me want to please people more because of the insecurities I have, I guess...and a lot more aware about them. It adds wariness to my energetic advances.I believe that having an 8 would make me more forward and I'm just not that direct, haha. I guess 6 just makes me more aware of my fears that I'm generally trying to ignore when I'm out being a crazy ENFP.

1w2: I'm extremely altruistic and helping people has always been a priority for me. I guess it just reinforces my 1 in that I want to be moral/ethical and tending to the needs of others goes with that. Honestly, if certain things didn't occur in my life, and if I had developed as expected, I'd definitely have 2w3 as my heart fix rather than 4w3. Every day, I go out of my way to do something that would be of value to someone...and I'm constantly trying to improve things for the benefit of society as a whole. It's just so natural, lol. 

I don't think I'd be 1w9 because I honestly don't have much 9 in me at all and...1w9 sort of confuses me? I feel like 1 would see something and define it under his/her values and see areas for improvement, and then the 9 just wouldn't really want to rock the boat and shake stuff up. It feels a little pointless, but that's just my perception.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Great post overall. 



AwkwardDork said:


> - So, if you strongly identify with a type, the wing has to be one of the types that are next to that type, regardless of how much you relate to either one? It's like, yeah, it works for those who identify with both the core type _and_ the wing, but does it really even matter if someone's wing only applies to him/her in the barest of ways? So I find the theory to be really limited because of that. And sometimes I wonder if people actually identify with a different type just because the potential wings. Doesn't that just defeat the point of enneagram? Dunno, that was always my impression.


My thoughts, almost exactly..

And I've studied enneagram deeply at this point; I'm not exactly a n00b. After reading Naranjo, Ichazo, Maitri, Palmer, RH, some Rhodes, etc etc.... and participating in various enneagram communities.. I come back around and I still find myself wondering, why bother with wings? Is it really more than a 'flavor?' Each type is a clear combination of the two surrounding. Some people like you, strongly identify with one wing - but what about those of us who can clearly see each wing at different times in our lives? Does that make us less of our type, or like there's still something left to define?


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

@_Animal_

Ahhh, I was still editing out some of the repetitiveness of my post and unnecessary stuff LOOL. AHH, I need to realize that I'm rambling too much BEFORE I post. Oh well! Hahaha. 

Yeah I hear you there, for sure. Was wondering if anyone felt the same and it's cool that you do, even with all of that experience.



Animal said:


> Some people like you, strongly identify with one wing - but what about those of us who can clearly see each wing at different times in our lives? Does that make us less of our type, or like there's still something left to define?


I definitely agree with this in particular and have thought about this extensively...namely because I know a lot of my friends struggle with this. I tend to be weird about typing in that I tend to strongly lean one way over another or at least, it becomes clear after just a brief time of exploration. I wonder if that makes me lucky?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

AwkwardDork said:


> I definitely agree with this in particular and have thought about this extensively...namely because I know a lot of my friends struggle with this. I tend to be weird about typing in that I tend to strongly lean one way over another or at least, it becomes clear after just a brief time of exploration. *I wonder if that makes me lucky?*


It could be a case of self-awareness. What is your dominant function? I find overall, Ni dominants tend to have this sort of 'clarity' about who they are in a more 'base' way; but I don't like to make drastic generalizations.. just an observation I've noticed in a few people.

Or it could just be, regardless of type or function, you've bothered or had the tools to figure out who you are. Did you have any major trauma that forced this to the surface? Or you are just very alert to your driving force inside? Could be a lot of things.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@AwkwardDork
Btw I always edit my posts too, and go "Damn!" when someone quotes them before I edit.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

Animal said:


> It could be a case of self-awareness. What is your dominant function? I find overall, Ni dominants tend to have this sort of 'clarity' about who they are in a more 'base' way; but I don't like to make drastic generalizations.. just an observation I've noticed in a few people.
> 
> Or it could just be, regardless of type or function, you've bothered or had the tools to figure out who you are. Did you have any major trauma that forced this to the surface? Or you are just very alert to your driving force inside? Could be a lot of things.


A case of self-awareness? Oh dear, that sounds like an illness :tongue:. Well, my dominant function is Ne, though I think that my functions are oddly balanced in that Ne~Fi and Te=Si in terms of development (due to ambiversion I've always had and legitimately acting as an INFP during several crucial time periods in my formative years?). Yeah, I've noticed the same thing about Ni dominants actually.

Not really sure what you mean by bothering or having the means to figure out who I am. I did indeed have major trauma, but I'm not sure of the extent to which it forced things to the surface. 

I could just be deluding myself, too. I find that often happens to people in typology, but I'm not sure. Something that I forgot to mention in my initial post is that, I actually used to have extreme difficulty figuring things out about myself. I actually didn't believe I had a "true" identity or personality until a few years ago. So I was actually a lot worse off than most people, I think? But at the same time, I would say that I was extremely aware of what was happening and was able to deduce a lot of things about myself. I just didn't believe that they could work altogether or that they made any sense...plus a couple of other things. It's a really weird combination. I felt like my Ne clouded a lot of things for me. Just throwing this out there, but I feel like what's different for me is that once I finally had a medium of defining myself (MBTI, Enneagram), actually piecing stuff together wasn't too difficult after I put the time into actually researching things online.

Others may have some idea of who they were when approaching these things, so learning about typology may have actually thrown things out of tandem for them and made them question things even more. But...I was at this place where like everything was already up in the air. From the start, I was completely unsure about how to define things, though I did loosely know that things existed and where things stood absolutely. Again, just didn't know how to define it or how to connect them together. And typology gave me a way of defining things. All I had to do was piece things together, rather than actually discover _too_ much. Though I definitely _have_ discovered a lot about myself, whether or not these theories are actually valid and despite how limited they can be. Dunno, it just feels like after the initial period of confusion with typology (which was actually really short for me), things just became clearer. 

I guess at the same time, traumatic things were happening that really made me question myself and prompted me to question myself. I did sort of consciously decide to define things, to clear up the inconsistencies, rather than leave them hanging. I reached a point where I was tired of being unsure, and consciously chose to start being unafraid to be exactly myself. So I guess the acceptance of myself in all of who I truly am—both the beautiful and the ugly and as confusing as I could be—also incited me to figure it out.

Maybe _that_ is what makes it different for me. I believe that I always have been genuinely good at seeing truth and being brutally honest with myself...that I've seen enough in my short time here on Earth that I am able to do all of that. And that it actually is in part, natural. It kind of makes me wonder if others may have trouble because they can't face/own up to what is actually there. That the mind becomes tricky and difficult to decipher when people haven't been able to or just are unwilling to face truth and fact...and the nature of the obstacles that they face. 

But I feel conflicted saying this because I don't want to make it seem like I'm pretentious or that I have a greater understanding of other people than they do themselves. Or of myself, either, actually. Or to jump to conclusions. Because I can't definitely say any of this. Just wondering, ya know? Again, I could just be deluding myself. But personally, I'd say that's unlikely.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

Animal said:


> @_AwkwardDork_
> Btw I always edit my posts too, and go "Damn!" when someone quotes them before I edit.


LOL, LITERALLY MY REACTION TO WHEN YOU QUOTED ME. Hahaha! :wink:.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@AwkwardDork

You are echoing a lot of my sentiments here. It's like setting the clock back a few months and watching myself think aloud about types. I'm contentious and not the type to tell people "I can relate!" that easily, I don't throw that kind of "I understand you" around.. this whole post just.. is kinda surprisingly me-ish. 

I am an ENFP with a 8 and 7 fix, so that is part of it. Both 7 fixed and as far as wings go, I am currently questioning wings' meaning in general but I do type at 4w3; its just not as obvious for me as it is for you. It may look obvious to others but internally there's a lot of 5 as well.

I will comment more deeply on your post asap. Thank you for sharing all this.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Animal said:


> - What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest?


I don't even really know. As Four is about personal identity, I've seen the wing as sort of how identity is valued or expressed. I'm very private and withdrawn, and often a lot less um... expressive about how I want to be seen, in an immediate sense, when compared with some of my 4w3 counterparts (I've known my share, mostly through theatre). But that doesn't mean I don't still have a very specific way I want to be seen, or that I don't feel deeply disturbed when I am challenged on how people see me apart from my "ideal image". 

I have figured that as a 4w5 (vs 4w3), I don't feel as comfortable putting myself out there; I feel undeserving of doing so (for whatever reason), and also partially self-conscious that people will see it as an act so I don't want to take the risk? I'm at home with darkness and mystery, largely that's how I feel safe, but it still comes down to fearing my lack of inherent worth or identity. Maybe if I was a more extroverted person, or somehow influenced in life to have different values, I could have turned out as a 4w3... but it would still go back to the same fears, just perhaps a slightly different way of coping with or expressing them. As it stands, I'm much more preoccupied with feeling like I'm filling my life with things of interest, things that make me feel competent or impassioned and fulfilled, and being associated with these things... 

...Maybe a 4w3 feels similarly but the "things" of interest are different, or maybe it's a matter of how we're validated. A lot of the 4w3s I know are more concerned with being recognized in a group setting, whereas I'm more concerned with being recognized one vs one, but then again there are probably many other factors like extroversion vs introversion and social instinct. And besides that's not even fully accurate because I feel despair when I feel like I've lost my identity within a group... I just also sort of feel used to it and withdraw/make up rationalizations to deal with it instead of forcing myself out there to prove otherwise? Gosh I hope this makes sense. I don't know what I'm actually talking about and I feel a little disoriented in general. 

*- How does your wing that isn't dominant manifest? 
*
Well, for me personally, I'm still somewhat preoccupied with not being where I "should" be in life. I'm ashamed of my unimpressive life and lack of accomplishments, as they don't match up with what I think my ideal self should have been able to accomplish, but at the same time... not enough to really do anything about it, because it's too easy to distract myself with non-reality. I think all Fours will feel some sort of alienation or even isolation, but maybe 4w3s are more likely to do something about proving that they are how they want to be seen? I have no idea.

I know that some people feel very balanced in their wings though, and it's supposed to be a spectrum of sorts. 


*
- What do you believe a wing indicates? What does this wing theory mean to you?*

Idk I'm too tired. Basically with a four, it probably has to do with how ones specific ideal image plays out. With other types. I don't know. How their own core fears or fixations play out, I guess?

*Optional:
**
- How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest
*
Um, I tend to think that the farther down you go in your fixes, the less influence wing probably has. But that's a hunch and I don't feel like looking for arguments on it, haha. I can't figure out if my tritype ordering should be 459 or 495 (and sometimes I question 5 vs 6 and, very recently, 9 vs 1... but LOL). But if we assume my head type is 5, and I really do believe it probably is, I'm like... what does the wing to that even matter? I don't really relate to 6 much except that I have a lot of anxiety, but I rarely look to put my trust or faith into an authority figure or system of authority, but I do like to feel like I am going to be able to handle a situation or take care of myself, and have things "secure" in that sense... but then maybe that's because I'm sp. But maybe it's because my head type is 5w6 vs 5w4. But then I relate a lot more to what 5w4s say about their experiences with life, and specialized interests etc, than 5w6s. But then who cares because I'm not a 5 core anyway.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Animal said:


> What do you believe a wing indicates?


This one needs to come first.

The way I see wings is that they are parts of the psychology that could have been conscious but stayed personally repressed after the core was selected through reaction to life situations/trauma. They end up as part of the outward personality because their influences are closest to your core, and they enter the mindset as you are able to or need to accept them, to help you enact your core drive.



> What does this wing theory mean to you?


It illustrates a significant part of the way the mind evolves from base potential into a more stable structure.



> What does your dominant wing mean for you?


It means that 4 was the dominant possibility for what other core I could have evolved into. I also see some of this possibility in 6.

I could have been a 4. :shocked:

Let's just reflect on that a moment. I end up in weirdly conflicting places with 4s when we're pushed into our egoic traps; the dynamics and directions of movement are so close yet perfectly opposite in essential ways. It makes the skin crawl to think that I could have been a 4, but I also see that it is very clearly true. 



> How does it manifest?


I am compelled to make my own thinking out of _everything_. I can't just leave things rest in others' words unless their insights are precisely my own, which pretty much never happens. It might not matter if my own reformulation or addition comes years later, it will come.

I also have ended up with a severe focus on understanding myself in life from an external perspective. I don't exist as my substance through experience and self-expression like a 4 might; instead I sit outside it to see and try to understand it as its own entity, to understand the nature and capacities of my mind, body and soul - I want to get what was expressed subliminally. I imagine a 3w4, in particular, could end up with a similar sort of focus, if with a different reason for it.



> How does your wing that _isn't_ dominant manifest?


As a focus on security. This wing is more external to me in a way - it shows up as a more obvious reaction to the world around me. For example, I had a mother who would try to limit my computer use by taking parts of the setup with her to work - I would bury parts in strategic locations around the house that I thought she couldn't find so in any eventuality, I was covered to get what I wanted, which was computer time after school. I also became hypervigilant in ways, like listening in on conversations to see if I was talked about - I wanted to remain hidden, and hated the very idea that I might be mentioned, but if I was going to be, I had to know what I was doing wrong, what I was not successfully hiding.

Also, I don't trust others easily, especially with the parts of me that are most irrational (not thought out or disconnected from me) and deepest, and this is often cited as a type 5 facet but, as I see it working in myself, has as much to do with the implicit connection to 6 and its doubt.



> How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest?


I type myself at 5w4 2w3 8w9, in that order.

I have the implicit aim through 2 to stand strong or be of service to gain others' attachment to me, and w3 puts emphasis on the way I do this, the shape of how I do things in the world to achieve the result I want.

I have the implicit aim through 8 to own my own territory, to dominate what I see as my own and go after what serves my will, and w9 puts emphasis on doing this in a more passive but resilient way, to outlast the enemy.

A w1 would have put more emphasis on righteous action to my 2 aim, and a w7 would have put more emphasis on active domination through 8.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

> - What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest?


It means that I have a need to create understanding that is seen as genuinely my own and not that of somebody else and that it creates a specific focus on first of all gaining knowledge-mastery over myself than the outside world. 



> - How does your wing that isn't dominant manifest?


As on the CP side, usually more in the forms of questioning authority that which is seen as reliant, experiencing the world as ultimately insecure. 



> - What do you believe a wing indicates? What does this wing theory mean to you?


A balance of power dynamics in ego and that the ego fixation is ultimately not just drawn to one singular solution that it relies upon because that would be much too simplistic to understand the theory if there was always _one_ ultimate answer to who we are. Instead, it represents a complex and intricate relationship between the enneatypes wherein we are ultimately influenced not by just one, but all enneagram neuroses. Just like we do not choose to become a type, a wing is the balancing point between types, that we are not just _a_ type but there is multiple influence that affects our cognitive thought, reasoning and behavior on a daily basis. 

I am not quite sure I understand the question what it means to me personally. What it means in a broader context is that wing theory accounts for the fact that type is ultimately a matter of tendency and preference rather than something absolute. 



> - How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest?


7 on 8 gives 8 more mental energy and makes type 8 more opportunistic. I specifically see this in how I often think look for abilities to take advantage of a situation in terms of say, vengeance or lust and how it benefits me the most. 

3 on 4 gives 4 a more flamboyant expression with more focus on externalizing ego through self-expression. There is need to not just be authentic but it must also be seen and experienced by others, that this is your best performance.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

> - What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest?


The eight gives my nine a more pushing energy, it allows me to be more direct in my passive-aggressive behavior. lol
In case of conflict, I don't care about who's right or wrong, I just care that I get my right (might makes right-thinking).
It also makes me a lot more volatile than most nine descriptions would have me.



> - How does your wing that isn't dominant manifest?


I can be a bit pushy about trying to make others improve themselves.
Sometimes I find myself giving people a small lecture on something even though I'm doing the 'wrong' thing myself. I'm such a hypocrite..
I also love being right!



> - What do you believe a wing indicates? What does this wing theory mean to you?


The wing is how our dominant type manifests itself, how you go about getting what the dom. type wants.

I see it as different shades of influence of types on one another. In my case, type nine lying between type eight and type one; I'm positioned to the side of the eight, though I still find myself on nine 'territory'. So basically, I'm more aggressive about keeping my peace.

This way, one could find themselves smack in the middle of your dominant type, seeing both neighboring types equally in yourself. Which would make picking your wing quite the task.




> Optional:
> 
> - How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest?


Good thing this is optional, because I have no idea what the wings on my other fixes are (4w3?, 7w?, meh...)


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> I could have been a 4. :shocked:


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

- What does your dominant wing mean for you? How does it manifest? 

I have a very strong 3 wing. I've never doubted that I was 4w3, even when I was confused about how strongly I identified with 5 (this was back when my knowledge of Ennea was superficial). My 3 wing manifests in my need to get attention for doing something special. I've tried very hard to kill that need but I've failed so I think it's just part of who I am. Also, I'm very ambitious and hard work makes me happy. And I enjoy achievement for its own sake although it's not all that meaningful unless that achievement somehow reflects who I am as a person. 

- How does your wing that _isn't_ dominant manifest? 

It's hard to say because my head fix is 5. I don't identify much with descriptions of 4w5 though.

- What do you believe a wing indicates? What does this wing theory mean to you?

I don't think everyone has a strong wing. Some people spend a lot of time on both wings, others don't spend any time either. People with strong wings will take on some of the motivations of their wings. 

- How do the wings on your tritype fixes manifest?

5w6: I also have a strong 6 wing. For the longest time I thought I was a 6 but then I realized I don't identify with the 6's core motivations at all. I can relate to some of the descriptions of 6s, though, because I'm quite anxious. Also, my mind is more rational than the 5w4s I've known, despite being a 4w3. (This is not meant as a diss to 5w4s at all, it's one of my favorite types.)

1w9: I don't identify strongly with my 9 wing at all but I relate far more to the 1w9 descriptions than I do to the 1w2 descriptions. What it comes down to is I have no desire to express my idealism via service. I don't feel at all like a 9, though, because I have a very strong sense of identity and I don't avoid conflict.


----------

